# 2004 sportman 500



## ryeguy20 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have an 2004 polaris 500 and the speedometer and awd do not work. Could this be the speed sensor that needs to be replaced?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

I've heard this brought up on a Polaris forum believe the speed sensor was the issue I'll go over there and visit and check for you


----------

